# Nubian doe due any day! IMHO..miracle pregnancy



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

My Nubian doe has had a crazy history and am so excited she's made it to the end of this pregnancy and is due any day! Her due date (150 days) is Thursday, April 15.

She has had issues with her last two pregnancies and was open for over a year. She birthed three weeks early the first time and both doelings were weak and died hours later. She aborted her second pregnancy the following fall (Nov) and we tried breeding her from her early loss in Nov through March. No pregnancy. We then tried to breed her from between Sept and Nov with our Nubian buck. We witnessed several obvious heat symptoms and lots of breeding, but NO PREGNANCY resulted from all of that!

On Nov 16 we had seen the vet and I was so confident she was pregnant. If she wasn't, we were ready to sell her that day if she was open. We don't have the space or extra money to spend on extra goats and had someone who would buy her. Well, the vet said she was not pregnant, BUT noticed that she was ready to drop eggs that day or the next. He said give her "one more try." We ALL doubted it would work.

40+ days later we brought her back to the vet and he showed us the kids on the ultrasound - she was pregnant! We were all surprised!

I will post some pictures of her in a bit


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! I hope all goes well!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahoo. Good luck!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Glad to hear you will soon have the long awaited kids from this doe. Wishing an easy delivery for her and you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific to hear, happy kidding.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh wow! While I had written the first post, she had given birth to the first kid!!!! As soon as I had posted that first post, I then then checked the camera, only after having checked it about 45 min to an hour before, and I saw a newborn kid on the straw and her licking it!!! I was a short distance away from my house, but my husband was home. I called him to tell him and he rushed outside in time for the second one to come out. Then a third one slid out! All came out so easily! 

They are so precious! The first one is a boy and the other two are girls. We do have issues with the buckling. Both his front legs are bent and he walks on his knuckles. One of his back legs are that way too. We gave him jump start and wonder now will give him selenium/vit e gel. I called my vet and suggested to splint the legs. I have noticed with a lot of bending and stretching, we have gotten the legs to improve, but man are they weirdly bent. Never seen this before. 

Overall, this has been amazing. I collected the placenta and will have it tested for a variety of diseases. The vet and we want to know what may have caused the previous birthing issues. I definitely want to know as we had treated her with antibiotics in the fall before breeding her to prevent any issues from possible Chlamydia . We will finally know after these test results come in!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! I can’t wait to see pictures!
So happy to hear birthing went successfully!
I hope the bucklings legs will keep improving.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow, triplets! It's good to read that the birthing was easy for her. Congrats on the birth of those miracle babies.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Pictures


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh wow! That's such a wonderful story. I'm happy for her and for you. Sel/E gel is a great idea for the buckling. I just had some Nubian kids born today, too, and one of them is walking on his pasterns, despite the fact that I supplemented his mom with selenium during pregnancy. Sometimes it just happens, but they often clear up pretty quickly when you get the right stuff into them.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those are sweet looking newborns, thank you for showing them to us.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you, it's really exciting! I just hope the buckling is ok. We splinted the legs for now, but I think we may take them off. I don't know if we did it right.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

This is what we did...


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Yay! I'm glad everything worked out and you finally have babies!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

FMW said:


> This is what we did...


First of all, congratulations on finally having kids from this lovely mama! She did great! The selenium/E gel is a great idea when you see oddly bent legs. 

I had one with knees bent almost exactly like yours and I did almost what you did. I'm not sure what you have under the duct tape though. Is there anything stiff? I took a paper towel tube, cut it in half, then cut both tubes down the long way so I could adjust the diameter. I wrapped them around the knees and squeezed them tight enough to brace the joints, then wrapped them in vetwrap from top to bottom. 

Here's our story with photos: 


Phil Hassey: Goat Pediatrician Extraordinaire! | Goat-O-Rama



I know in our pictures it looks like our baby's legs are completely straight, but before wrapping they sure weren't! The paper towel tubes kind of shored them up and our kid was able to walk for the first time. We did not force them straight of course--that would be very painful. We took the braces off that night so he could bend his knees to lay down more easily. I don't remember any more how many days we splinted, but I don't think it was more than two.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I believe @happybleats uses vit. D in kids with joint issues...wonder if that would be of help here.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cod liver oil for a few days won't hurt. Just get gel caps and poke a hole and squeeze into his mouth.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Damfino said:


> First of all, congratulations on finally having kids from this lovely mama! She did great! The selenium/E gel is a great idea when you see oddly bent legs.
> 
> I had one with knees bent almost exactly like yours and I did almost what you did. I'm not sure what you have under the duct tape though. Is there anything stiff? I took a paper towel tube, cut it in half, then cut both tubes down the long way so I could adjust the diameter. I wrapped them around the knees and squeezed them tight enough to brace the joints, then wrapped them in vetwrap from top to bottom.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! I will try this. Did your kid's legs become normal after a while? 

We took off the splints after 10 ish hours. They were splinted with newspaper and duct tape over that. I want to try your way for a few hours and see if we could help him keep his knees straight instead of bent. Also, the right knee is bent and bows outward. I hope he could get them fully straightened out.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful kids! Thanks for the pictures!
Good luck with the little guy’s legs, I hope they straighten out all the way.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, my little guy's knees bowed outward as well as staying bent all the time. We straightened them as much as we were able inside the paper towel tubes and then wrapped them. Once they were splinted he was able to walk and even hop a little for the first time. Before that he crouched in a downward dog kind of position and could only shuffle along before he fell on his face. It was very pathetic. I think maybe just six hours of splinting them the first day and then I'm guessing we put the splints back on next morning, left them a few hours and then another break, and so on until they were straight on their own. It didn't take very long--not more than 2 or 3 days max. I always gave him a few hours' break from the splints though because with his legs held stiff it was hard for him to lay down and I wanted to make sure he got plenty of rest, particularly at night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are beautiful, congrats.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations on a successful pregnancy for your doe! 

Wishing you luck on getting your little guy's leg to normalize.


----------

